# Navarre



## livewildforlife (Mar 17, 2016)

I won't give a fishing update I instead will give a crowd update. It's likely that to much info got out and the crowds showed up at Navarre today. Let's just say way more people than fish. Let's use PM and cellphones but do not post great fishing on public areas I.e. Facebook and public forum sections. unless you want your pier to get crushed by crowds. At least hold off on posting the great news till least 48 hrs or more later so not up to date.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Or...it could be that it's a pretty Sunday afternoon after days of terrible weather...


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

When they ask me I tell 'em the _real_ fishing is in the Sound ... and I just come fish on the beach sometimes 'cause I like to hear the surf.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Livewild....Not uncommon for Navarre to be crowded on weekends. On the other hand, it is uncommon for someone to come into the fishing report section, ask for imformation on whats running...and when someone answers....tell them that they should have PMd you.....that is why this section is fishing REPORTS....not I'm NOT GONNA TELL.

Besides, most of us call someone on piers catching fish, or they call us.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been told this many times in the past from locals that don't want compitition ......the pier to yourself.....


----------



## Tonyt55 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes Navarre was crowded today but it was crowded yesterday too. Weekends fishing peirs get crowded it's part of it. Just like everyone seeing a cobia and here comes 15 people casting over all the ones king fishing. We all know that if you peir fish you have to deal with the crowds. If you don't like it go spend the money and get a boat then you can police the crowd that way.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Why would the piers be (as) crowded on nice weather weekends and holidays 20, 30, 40 years ago?
or did they have cellphones and internet back then and not tell me??


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

*pier*

This pier isn't packed lol.. The valet Lost my pier cart.. standing room only...


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

This picture was taken before it got crowded.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

It was crowded on Saturday too. That's why I try to not fish on the weekend.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

It was tough but I'll be honest the fishermen on Navarre pier are a lot more friendly then Pensacola pier.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Bigwill you got that right. Navarre is a lot nicer than pensacola and most of the time of someone happens to snap on you at navarre they are a lot more likely to come back and apologize unlike a lot of the rata at pensacola.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

I like Navarre pier. It's a long drive from Perdido key but I'd much rather fish Navarre then Pensacola pier. Gulfshores pier is very slow right now. Not a lot of action


----------



## livewildforlife (Mar 17, 2016)

I did come into the pier reports section and ask about reports. But I finally learned from trial and error that it's best if I ask for info to ask that it be PM or to just make phone calls. Because yes piers do get busy on weekends. But almost everyone I spoke to had seen the posts about good fishing on Saturday and that's why they came on Sunday. I do not doubt that piers got busy before forums and social media came into existence. But social media and forums do not help the situation. A pier that would have been crowded becomes super crowded because those extra 500 people saw the posts of good fishing and 250 decided to pick Navarre over say the other surrounding piers. I completely know what I am in for when fishing on a pier on a weekend or holiday. Crowds are a guarantee for sure. If you want to get a good spot than better be willing to get to pier early or willing to do what you got to do to get a decent spot. Yes Navarre overall reminded me a lot of gulf shores in that everyone for most part was easy going and no fighting etc. sounds like pcola isn't as friendly. One big difference is not as much bombing goes on at gulf shores and it's first shot. Also yes I do need a boat to get away from dealing with the big crowds. I am currently shopping for my first boat. I just got to find the time between work and almost no time off to even fish to go pick out the one that I want to buy. On same hand I enjoy the social feeling of the pier once you become a regular and especially if are a local. Even once I get a boat I doubt I'll quit going to piers Completely. Hope everyone that got to fish today had a good time.


----------



## Rich1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I was at PCola Saturday and it was a mud pit with almost no action. People on the pier were packing up and leaving because it was so slow they were checking facebook and saying, "They are killing them at Navarre." I heard that myself and saw it happen. But, some were talking on the phone to their buddies who called and said, "get over here." My point is, that the word is going to get out, and by the time it shows up on a forum like this it has already spread among the local network. Anytime Pcola and Gulf Shores is so muddy you can track a **** across the water, and Navarre is clear and catching, say, anything, there is a good possibility it will get crowded. I've been there when it was almost two deep around the rail. And catching fish if you could get a bait in the water.  Keep posting. Most of the 500 or so who see it here can't go.


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

livewildforlife said:


> I won't give a fishing update I instead will give a crowd update. It's likely that to much info got out and the crowds showed up at Navarre today. Let's just say way more people than fish. Let's use PM and cellphones but do not post great fishing on public areas I.e. Facebook and public forum sections. unless you want your pier to get crushed by crowds. At least hold off on posting the great news till least 48 hrs or more later so not up to date.


So just to recap, you contend that the local fishing report forum should stop giving fishing reports unless they're to you or a select few in private messages or over the phone. Meanwhile, you are asking for updates yourself via that very same forum. At least you waited until your post count was in the double digits before we decided to take this thing exclusive!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Undead, the day before, he came on, asked for a fishing update and when someone posted on, said they should have PMd him so no one else would know. Maybe, since he thinks no one should give any reports, when he asks, no one should give him one.


----------



## livewildforlife (Mar 17, 2016)

So just to recap, you contend that the local fishing report forum should stop giving fishing reports unless they're to you or a select few in private messages or over the phone. Meanwhile, you are asking for updates yourself via that very same forum. At least you waited until your post count was in the double digits before we decided to take this thing exclusive!


Now as I read this and the follow on reply. I got to admit you've proven a point that I cannot state doesn't hold merit. I did come onto forum asking for updates and than stated just PM any info. Which yes I totally will state was motivated by how packed the piers get and how much info is being posted. BUT as I think on matter piers are going to be packed No matter what at times. Even if the overall attendance is partially increased by social media and forum posts most piers depending on time of the year and weekday vs weekend will still be overcrowded at times. Therefore I withdraw my prior statements regarding just pass info via PM etc. while I do think social media and forums have a partial influence on pier attendance. Rather not be that guy getting blasted for saying hey do not post info in the pier reports section of the forum. In the end it's all about having fun and enjoying fishing. So making enemies rather than fishing buddies is counter productive to the sport.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

Take a day off from work and go during the week....problem solved!


----------

